# More Baby Pictures....



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Thought I'd share some pictures. These guys will be shipped to their new homes in a week or 2. Enjoy!

1









2









3









4


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

5









6









7


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

Nice birds but where's the BB's and BC's?


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

So why dont you join a club and fly any of these birds your raising to get you some results on what they can do in your hometown ?? Nice looking youngsters by the way .


----------



## birdkeeper (Jun 24, 2009)

nice looking birds and I really like the black birds...just sent them to me when their weened...lol


----------



## Hawk_hunter (Nov 16, 2010)

g0ldenb0y55 said:


> Thought I'd share some pictures. These guys will be shipped to their new homes in a week or 2. Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 2
> ...


Hello babies! 2 window view perches are ready for you guys


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Pigeon0446 said:


> Nice birds but where's the BB's and BC's?


Thanks!, the BB's and BC's just hatched! I'll post when they feather out. 



PigeonVilla said:


> So why dont you join a club and fly any of these birds your raising to get you some results on what they can do in your hometown ?? Nice looking youngsters by the way .


Thanks!, I'll definitely be getting results this season not just from my loft from but from 4 other lofts in 4 different states. I also have 2 in the PT race! 



birdkeeper said:


> nice looking birds and I really like the black birds...just sent them to me when their weened...lol


Marvin - Just let me know and I'll send you some.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Hawk_hunter said:


> Hello babies! 2 window view perches are ready for you guys


The ones in pic 3 are the babies from Splash Queen. They came out all black even though the father is a solid BC HVR.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Very handsome babies, I love black spreads and red bars


----------



## PigeonX (Oct 17, 2010)

I love the blacks beautiful birds


----------



## newtopidgeons (Mar 11, 2011)

They will look even better when they get here.
To me atleast.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the comments! 

Chad (newtopigeons) - They'll be on their way soon enough.


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

great looking birds


----------



## birdkeeper (Jun 24, 2009)

are these young birds going to see the any race this year cus they look like they are ready to spread and flap those wings hard?


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

I think everyone enjoys baby pictures, and I am no exception. I enjoyed seeing these and now I thought, why not share mine ? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pWFKENsH1mc


----------



## Goingatitagain (Feb 5, 2011)

Great looking babies , love the blacks. !!


----------



## Goingatitagain (Feb 5, 2011)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> I think everyone enjoys baby pictures, and I am no exception. I enjoyed seeing these and now I thought, why not share mine ?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pWFKENsH1mc


 Warren, that red baby of your is one beautiful looking youngster !!

Keep us posted how she's doing.


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

g0ldenb0y55 said:


> Thought I'd share some pictures. These guys will be shipped to their new homes in a week or 2. Enjoy!
> 
> 1
> 
> ...


nice blacks!! where are they going?...to my loft?LOL


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> I think everyone enjoys baby pictures, and I am no exception. I enjoyed seeing these and now I thought, why not share mine ?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pWFKENsH1mc


that baby is RED!


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> I think everyone enjoys baby pictures, and I am no exception. I enjoyed seeing these and now I thought, why not share mine ?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pWFKENsH1mc


You have got beautiful birds Warren, I especially liked that Red and white, are these mottles ?


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

sreeshs said:


> You have got beautiful birds Warren, I especially liked that Red and white, are these mottles ?


I love those, too!


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

And, gboy, those are beautiful babies! Love the blacks!


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks for the great comments guys!


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

What great looking youngsters goldenboy!!!!

You to Warren, I love that bronze.


----------



## catmicky (Sep 6, 2010)

What cute and good looking birds!  Too bad they grow up too fast...lol.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

I bought 2 ybs last year and I absolutely love them. My first banded 2011 babies are sired from his Surebet cock. 
Whoever gets these ybs will be very happy and they are excellent breeders. I paired one of the black cocks (Surebet) to a silver mealy hen (Mueleman) and those 2 nest mates dominate top perch's in my yb loft.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

sreeshs said:


> You have got beautiful birds Warren, I especially liked that Red and white, are these mottles ?


 I don't really know what they call those. I actually prefer the solid red color like the baby in this picture. I was wondering how many gerations it would require to produce a solid and low and behold I got one on the 2nd round go figure ! My Ludo strain has produced some very dark, almost black looking birds, that I refer to as "Blue Velvet". Never intended to produce show birds, but there are some in this year's crop that good always start a 2nd career in the show pen after the race season !


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

JaxRacingLofts said:


> I bought 2 ybs last year and I absolutely love them. My first banded 2011 babies are sired from his Surebet cock.
> Whoever gets these ybs will be very happy and they are excellent breeders. I paired one of the black cocks (Surebet) to a silver mealy hen (Mueleman) and those 2 nest mates dominate top perch's in my yb loft.


Thanks Chris, it's great to hear comments like that about my birds. I'm very glad you are happy with them. Let me know how those yb's do this year.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> I don't really know what they call those. I actually prefer the solid red color like the baby in this picture. I was wondering how many gerations it would require to produce a solid and low and behold I got one on the 2nd round go figure ! My Ludo strain has produced some very dark, almost black looking birds, that I refer to as "Blue Velvet". Never intended to produce show birds, but there are some in this year's crop that good always start a 2nd career in the show pen after the race season !


If you need to find a place for those red with white, mottles, send them on to me here in VA.. then you won't be accused of breeding fancy pigeons...lol...


----------



## yopigeonguy (Oct 22, 2009)

those are some very cute babies!


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

g0ldenb0y55 said:


> Thanks Chris, it's great to hear comments like that about my birds. I'm very glad you are happy with them. Let me know how those yb's do this year.


They are some comical characters.. If they leave the top perch to eat or drink and another yb struts like its now their spot thats all it will take.
I laughed out loud earlier when I saw this yb knocking off 4-5 birds like he was bouncer in a bar. The thought "eviction time fools" in a Mr. T voice made me laugh because these yb's don't play and I like that in them.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

yopigeonguy said:


> those are some very cute babies!


Thanks for the comment.



JaxRacingLofts said:


> They are some comical characters.. If they leave the top perch to eat or drink and another yb struts like its now their spot thats all it will take.
> I laughed out loud earlier when I saw this yb knocking off 4-5 birds like he was bouncer in a bar. The thought "eviction time fools" in a Mr. T voice made me laugh because these yb's don't play and I like that in them.


Lol...I like the strong sense of ownership in them also. This leaves me to believe that they'll stop at nothing to get back to their perch come race day.


----------

